# Do you bother with outlet malls?



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I went to an outlet mall yesterday to hopefully find a few items for the trad wardrobe that I'm developing. What a disappointment. I had been to the outlet mall several times before, but that was as somebody looking for bargains on typical, mainstream clothes. Now that I'm shopping more critically, the trip was a waste of gas.

My first stop was the BB "factory store." Almost everything was 346, which I'm trying to avoid. I do have two 346 polo shirts from a previous visit, and in all fairness I must say that they have a better fit and material than any other polo I've owned. Unfortunately, the ones I saw yesterday were much thinner and just didn't have a quality look. Regardless of the quality, I just don't like the idea of this lower line (not even sold in the regular BB stores) that's made specifically for the factory store.

I stopped in a few other stores and saw much of the same. It put the typical US retail clothing industry in a harsh light. I'd rather wait for sales at the "proper" shops, or go to places like Lands End.

What's your approach to having a trad wardrobe at less than full retail?


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

I live close to the Grove City Outlets... I usually never go to them because I've read about companies producing inferior products just for the outlets. I've gone a couple times recently with friends and haven't really found much to buy. Maybe I'm just more critical and expect really, really deep discounts if I'm going to buy something there. I looked at the BB store and also just found 346 stuff. I had hoped to find at least some stuff from the mainline. I might stop by there to see if the Polo store has pocket squares which I'm in need of. I'm sure if there were stores like Saks Off Fifth or Nordstrom Rack at this outlet I'd have some more luck.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

You lost me at "mall"...:smile:

I prefer thrifting mostly. A sale here and there at retail for specific things. But the fact is, people are dumping very nice trad clothing by the tons at the local charities and thrifts, much of which is new with tags, or barely worn. If you don't mind vintage or gently pre-owned, then that is a whole other world which offers it's own reward for patience and a certain level of resolve. Even here in the forums I see an excellent selection of items at GREAT prices. For the most part, with few exceptions I don't find much I'm really interested in at the Outlets here in Texas. Years ago I bought a suit or two at one of those buy 1 get 3 free outfits, but the quality was atrocious and they did not last very long. Aside, I can barely even look at a retail sticker on even "outlet" quality merchandise at BB or otherwise, without my wallet cringing.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

There's not a lot of good stuff at the outlets, but I've gotten acceptable clothing with the Nautica, Polo, and New Balance labels at Jeffersonville, along of course with Allen Edmonds items. Don't care whether it's the same goods as standard retail so long as the quality is satisfactory for the price, and in those cases it has been.

The outlet mall west of Palm Springs (Desert Hills Outlets) has some excellent stores that carry such lines as Zegna, Oakley, and Lacoste whose goods generally appear consistent with those labels' offerings in other retail stores. Saks Off Fifth there also has non-diffusion goods in abundance. There's also a Barney's of New York outlet where prices appear consistently idiotic with those of the Mother Ship (and here I'm speaking primarily of "fashion" goods such as "high-end" denim jeans).

As to creating a business-wear wardrobe, I sure wouldn't do it at an outlet mall except perhaps for the stores at Desert Hills.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

There are a few things at BB Outlet that I'll buy--I've found no noticeable difference in the boxers and the bunch of socks I bought a few months ago have held out really well. I've had really good luck at the Lands End outlet near my parents house. I'll be hitting that after Xmas hopefully.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The closest outlet mall to me is in Lee, Mass. and it's mostly a waste of time.

I once bought a pair of Weejuns that are identical to the ordinary one, which is to say a corrected grain, inexpensive beater shoe, for $40.

The Brooks Bros. outlet store is pretty bad. I picked up some chinos there once, they were okay. The odd tie, they had the skinny university ties at one point, three for $69 or something, 346 label but quite nice.

There's a Polo store, I don't think the chinos are any different, and I know a couple of guys around here who buy their ocbds there exclusively.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

We don't call them outlets anymore... somewhat of a negative connotation. We refer to them as factory stores so that we feel better about shopping there. The only factory stores that I will go to are Allen Edmonds and Polo Ralph Lauren (which are a nice 2 minute walk from each other). Polo pique shirts from PRL and whatever I can afford from AE.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Has anyone seen leather gloves at their BB Outlet? I thought I read that the 346 gloves were pretty good... I didn't see them last time I was there. Might be better to buy BB mainline gloves at the after Christmas sale?


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with basic 346 ties for someone starting out. I hate spending a lot on ties given my inability to keep food off them......


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ubryaj said:


> Has anyone seen leather gloves at their BB Outlet? I thought I read that the 346 gloves were pretty good... I didn't see them last time I was there. Might be better to buy BB mainline gloves at the after Christmas sale?


Was there yesterday and they had them.

A few things are worthwhile at the outlets on discount. BB had half off everything, pocket squares can be had at a good price. Made in Scotland cashmere scarves.

I really don't think that the merino and lambs wool sweaters ( Chinese not Scottish) can be worse than the same Chinese sweaters in the store, could they?

Their tailored clothing is pretty bad. A step down from the worst brooks ease stuff. Same goes for chinos. Dockers are nicer.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks firedancer, I'll have to stop by and see if my BB Outlet has them. Leather gloves are on my list. I just started purchasing my first pocket squares so I'll check those out too along with Polo. 

What is everyone's opinion on the J Crew Factory stuff? I know it's a slight step down from the regular J Crew but I thought it was decent for the price. I actually just picked up a gray Thompson suit (my first suit) for $180 on sale which gets good reviews on Dappered. While it might be too fashion forward for most here, I just needed a suit.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

I'm not a big fan of factory/outlet stores. I buy boxers from J. Crew on sale--about the only thing I buy from Crew--and their outlet boxers are awful. My wife once bought me a batch. Cheap, thin fabric.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I will buck the trend and stick up for the dress shirts from the Brooks Brothers outlets. It so happens that their mainline shirt in 18-36 is a touch too short in the arm length, and the 18-37 is a touch too long. Their 346 18-36/7 is right on target. Also the fronts have seven buttons instead of six, and a wrist button. I know the no-wrist-button is a signature BB thing, but I don't care for it, I like the wrist opening closed. I couldn't tell a difference between the fabric on the mainline shirts I used to have, and the 346 shirts I have now. Also, on their very best sales, like Black Friday, you can buy them for $39.90. Great price + correct fit + nice details = happy customer.


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I read that outlet malls are usually located far from cities so that people will feel that they should buy a lot to make the drive worthwhile. Of course, they're also unlikely to drive all the way back to return their purchases.

My first thought about 346 was that I should judge each item on its merit, not its line. I've had my 346 polos for a few years, and they look like they'll last several more. If I find something else that looks like its worthy of the BB name and is at the right price, I'll probably buy it. From what I saw yesterday, I don't expect that to happen very often.

The outlet mall had a Nieman Marcus Last Call, and I saw some interesting things there. I was at a Nordstrom Rack today and found a few AE, but not in my size. There were also a few Robert Talbott ties, but nothing I liked. For now, these stores and Saks Off Fifth seem like the place to go for actual good clothes at a discount. Unfortunately, the thrift stores in my area have mostly junk.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

frosejr said:


> I will buck the trend and stick up for the dress shirts from the Brooks Brothers outlets. It so happens that their mainline shirt in 18-36 is a touch too short in the arm length, and the 18-37 is a touch too long. Their 346 18-36/7 is right on target. Also the fronts have seven buttons instead of six, and a wrist button. I know the no-wrist-button is a signature BB thing, but I don't care for it, I like the wrist opening closed. I couldn't tell a difference between the fabric on the mainline shirts I used to have, and the 346 shirts I have now. Also, on their very best sales, like Black Friday, you can buy them for $39.90. Great price + correct fit + nice details = happy customer.


I'll second that--in no-iron, I can't tell the difference between my 346 and 1818 shirts.....


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Vincent3 said:


> I read that outlet malls are usually located far from cities so that people will feel that they should buy a lot to make the drive worthwhile. Of course, they're also unlikely to drive all the way back to return their purchases.
> 
> My first thought about 346 was that I should judge each item on its merit, not its line. I've had my 346 polos for a few years, and they look like they'll last several more. If I find something else that looks like its worthy of the BB name and is at the right price, I'll probably buy it. From what I saw yesterday, I don't expect that to happen very often.
> 
> The outlet mall had a Nieman Marcus Last Call, and I saw some interesting things there. I was at a Nordstrom Rack today and found a few AE, but not in my size. There were also a few Robert Talbott ties, but nothing I liked. For now, these stores and Saks Off Fifth seem like the place to go for actual good clothes at a discount. Unfortunately, the thrift stores in my area have mostly junk.


+1 for Nordstrom Rack. I've found a bunch of good stuff there in the past.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

AshScache said:


> +1 for Nordstrom Rack. I've found a bunch of good stuff there in the past.


I wouldn't consider the Rack an outlet, but I suppose that it is. I've also found great stuff there, but it's true mainline stuff by AE, Church's, Canali, RL, etc. I was distinguishing between stuff made specifically for outlets. I like 346 bow ties.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Re: comments above

I once got a couple of very nice repp ties at the J Crew store at the Lee, Mass. mall. Indistinguishable from much more expensive ties. $10 each. 

BB 346 shirts — I completely agree about the non-iron shirts. If there's a difference between 346 point collar non-irons and the regular ones it is too subtle for me. As to the regular finish oxfords, I am between a 32 and 33 sleeve length, so I don't mind the averaged sized shirts. Only problem is when — not if — the sleeves shrink, at which point I have yet another sport shirt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I cannot help but conclude that many of you gentlemen are not looking closely enough. Just this past Friday, the wife and I visited the BB outlet at the Michigan City, Indiana outlet mall. I picked up an 1818 polo shirt and two pair of wool gaberdine 1818 trousers, all for less than $40 apiece. Very rarely do I visit that store and not find BB retail store products on clearance. The Pendleton outlet in the same mall is also my primary source for those wonderful Pendleton Tartan offerings! Remember the immortal words of the late, great Winston Churchill, "Never give up, never give up, never give up!" 

Yes indeed, I do bother with outlet stores...and it pays off, regularly!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Saks is one of the few that occasionally sells regular merchandise at the outlet. Still very hit or miss, but I've had a few hits (rare ones).


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I will stop at the local BB outlet during their sales, primarily to see what (if any) merchandise they have received from the main store, especially at the end of seasons. Sometimes you can find some really nice main store items (though not like in years past). I, like others above, will also buy OTC socks, boxers and the occasional emblematic tie at the outlets, as well.


----------



## Rugby (May 21, 2011)

I dont _frequent_ the outlets, but I do stop in once or twice a year, and what I have noticed, at least at the local Polo outlet (about 10 minutes from me), is that they sell website products, but a year later. I buy a lot from the Ralph boutiques and website, and over time have noticed that the identical item ends for sale at the outlet, albeit 1 year later. I suppose that the stuff that doesn't sell out is eventually passed on to the factory stores.


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I cannot help but conclude that many of you gentlemen are not looking closely enough. Just this past Friday, the wife and I visited the BB outlet at the Michigan City, Indiana outlet mall. I picked up an 1818 polo shirt and two pair of wool gaberdine 1818 trousers, all for less than $40 apiece. Very rarely do I visit that store and not find BB retail store products on clearance. The Pendleton outlet in the same mall is also my primary source for those wonderful Pendleton Tartan offerings! Remember the immortal words of the late, great Winston Churchill, "Never give up, never give up, never give up!"
> 
> Yes indeed, I do bother with outlet stores...and it pays off, regularly!


True, I didn't scour the store. I was looking for shirts, ties, and socks and didn't go into the trouser section at all. But when you go through three categories and see nothing but 346 in them, it can be discouraging. I did see a nice leather bomber that didn't have a 346 label, which would be a great deal for somebody who wants one. But again, the overall experience didn't compare to Rack, Last Call, or Fifth.

The 346 ties looked perfectly up to the task, but I'd like to take a closer look at the regular BB ties to see if there's a difference that I'd consider worth the higher price.


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rugby said:


> I dont _frequent_ the outlets, but I do stop in once or twice a year, and what I have noticed, at least at the local Polo outlet (about 10 minutes from me), is that they sell website products, but a year later. I buy a lot from the Ralph boutiques and website, and over time have noticed that the identical item ends for sale at the outlet, albeit 1 year later. I suppose that the stuff that doesn't sell out is eventually passed on to the factory stores.


Rugby, are the RL polo shirts usually made of thick material? The one I thought about buying seemed awfully thin.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

I think the 346 ties are fantastic. They're pure silk, made in the USA, and come in all the classic repp stripe patterns that are found in the regular store. I asked the salesman what the difference was between a 346 tie and a retail store tie, and he replied that the outlet ones were constructed from multiple pieces of fabric sewn together while the regular ties are one long piece of silk. Not sure what this means quality-wise, but they're good enough for me. Also, I look to 346 for a multitude of accessories such as belts, gloves, and socks, which are often made in China anyway whether you buy from the outlet or the regular store.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Last year after the holidays, (or mostly around the January) BB factory stores have 60% off if you buy 4+ ties. Last year I got $18+ a piece. Atlantic City, NJ and Woodberry, NY outlets carries a large selection of 1818 stuff. Atlantic City even carried had Golden fleece suits the last time I was there. For the one who said LEE, PA is bad, it is. Another bad BB outlet is the one in Franklin Mills, PA. The one in Buffalo, NY has Peal and Co stuff.


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

When it comes to finding first runs, I have rarely had success at outlet malls so now I don't go but maybe once a year an even then I haven't bought anything in a couple of years. Having worked p-t for a year at Tommy Bahama's I know they only sell first runs in their outlet stores. If it isn't selling quick enough they move it to the outlet. If it's flawed it gets destroyed. No exceptions. TB makes nothing specifically for the outlets. However, I know from former managers that The Gap, Polo, Bass, and most "designer" outlet stores only sell items that are made specifically for their outlets. Nordstrom's Back Room is like TB and only stocks first runs that didn't sell or were over bought.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

If I'm at one for other products, or near one with some spare time, I'll drop in and browse, but I don't make special trips for clothing or shoes anymore. It all seems to be either "outlet level" new stuff, or really crap seconds and overstocks that no one bought for good reason.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

On a professional trip to Charleston, SC, I saw a billboard for AE shoes at Tanger Outlet. Very nice to see models in person and try on. They only carried seconds, but by registering with the mall, I got a 20% off coupon good at any store. I used it to order over the phone first quality cordovan Leeds from the outlet store. Subsequently, the mall sent me similar coupons about once a month. Used them for black Harrisons and matching belts for both pair of shoes. Not bad in my estimation.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Not lately. I just don't have the time, and it seems they may be a bit of a scam.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I cannot help but conclude that many of you gentlemen are not looking closely enough. Just this past Friday, the wife and I visited the BB outlet at the Michigan City, Indiana outlet mall. I picked up an 1818 polo shirt and two pair of wool gaberdine 1818 trousers, all for less than $40 apiece. Very rarely do I visit that store and not find BB retail store products on clearance. The Pendleton outlet in the same mall is also my primary source for those wonderful Pendleton Tartan offerings! Remember the immortal words of the late, great Winston Churchill, "Never give up, never give up, never give up!"
> 
> Yes indeed, I do bother with outlet stores...and it pays off, regularly!


As usual, Eagle is right. There are plenty of treasures at the local outlet mall for one who has the time to hunt. Speaking of Polo shirts, I found a long sleeve, striped, polo style rugby shirt at a Brooks Brothers outlet marked down from $99.00 to $30.00.

My understanding is that they locate the outlet stores far from population centers so as not to cannibalize their retail stores. Also, in most outlet centers, the leases have a clause that the stores must sell their merchandise at a discount to what it sells it for in the retailer's regular stores, even though it is first quality and the same items sell in their regular stores.


----------



## Vincent3 (Dec 15, 2013)

blue suede shoes said:


> As usual, Eagle is right. There are plenty of treasures at the local outlet mall for one who has the time to hunt.


It might also be a matter of timing. Some people might have the timing of shipments down and get the good stuff as soon as it gets put out. There's a lot of that in the collectibles market (die cast cars, etc).


----------



## rowanlane (Nov 12, 2013)

Stopped in at the Brooks Brothers Factory Store today, didn't pick up anything (not quite my price range, even with discount), but I did notice a large section where they were selling their main store 1818 trousers for 40, while the 346 was on sale for 60 or 70. Shirts were selling for about the same price we calculated the main store shirts to be at today. I was surprised they'd pull stuff like that.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, I don't. There aren't any close enough to bother with.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
When the wife and I are on any one of our many asphalt adventures, we never seem to pass an outlet mall that can be resisted. Jeez Louise, I think the car's navigation system is programmed to turn into every one of those bargain bonanza's/cash traps!


----------



## Aryeah (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been to the BB at the Grove City, PA outlets and have purchased some very nice shirts and sweaters that were not 346. Last year I purchased an $168.00 egyptian cotton dress shirt for 70% off on clearance. They also do have some nice 1818 products there also.


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

Only if convenient. I have had little luck with finding non 346 items in BB factory stores, I've had more success with AE factory stores especially with leather accessories (i.e., belts).


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I live about an hour's drive from the Bicester Outlet Village, in England.
There is a Brooks Brothers store there, which can be worth a look, but the real top shop is the Gieves & Hawkes outlet. Still very expensive, but there are some amazing reductions. 75% off on some of the suits and jackets last time I looked in.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Went to the BB outlet today. Purchased socks. Couldn't find anything else worth buying. Nightmare to shop today!


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't bother with outlet malls. I suppose I'm too much of a snob. My understanding is that outlet stores were originally retail outlets for overstocked, out of season, or slightly imperfect goods, and while the plucky might still occasionally find such items, outlet mall shopping has long since grown into an industry of its own with cheaper, lesser quality goods manufactured expressly for the outlet store market. I did drive to an outlet mall several years ago while still in law school, at the urging of and accompanied by a law school classmate without his own car. The experience made me feel cheap and dirty: lower quality goods, poorly dressed clientele pawing through the merchandise as though in a bargain basement, a general downscale atmosphere. I prefer to shop downtown where the staff knows how to fit tailored clothing, knows me by name, and where I can call ahead so that they can have ready to show me the items I'm seeking.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

rojo said:


> The experience made me feel cheap and dirty: lower quality goods, poorly dressed clientele pawing through the merchandise as though in a bargain basement, a general downscale atmosphere.


Given the pretentious tone of your post, it sounds like the great unwashed masses are likewise better off without you encroaching on their shopping environment.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Wifey likes the outlets, so I spend a lot of time at BB and PRL. I make it a game to see if I can find the retail store items (tie rack is the most fun). I'm right about 90% of the time. Fun fact: if you can't tell (like with some of the accessories), a "26" on the label indicates this item is from the retail store and a "27" indicates made-for-outlet.

JB


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

LL Bean used to have an outlet location near me (Williamsburg, VA), but it went out of business last year. Too bad--LL Bean didn't do the two-tier system of merchandise, and I found some real deals there. If you have one near you, I'd recommend a visit.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> Wifey likes the outlets, so I spend a lot of time at BB and PRL. I make it a game to see if I can find the retail store items (tie rack is the most fun). I'm right about 90% of the time. Fun fact: if you can't tell (like with some of the accessories), a "26" on the label indicates this item is from the retail store and a "27" indicates made-for-outlet.
> 
> JB


Interesting! Is that BB or PRL?


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Ekphrastic said:


> Interesting! Is that BB or PRL?


I'm guessing he's talking about PRL since with BB the outlet stuff is 346. I haven't had much luck at PRL but I'll keep checking. Last time I was there I didn't see any crazy deals. I was looking for pocket squares and they were still full price ($50?). I thought I saw someone say they got them for $6...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Ekphrastic said:


> LL Bean used to have an outlet location near me (Williamsburg, VA), but it went out of business last year. Too bad--LL Bean didn't do the two-tier system of merchandise, and I found some real deals there. If you have one near you, I'd recommend a visit.


There was a one located in Woodbridge, VA, but Bean shuttered this store several years ago. Speaking of outlet stores in Williamsburg, have you been inside the newer Polo outlet, Ekphrastic? We visited this store for the one and only time in November. Good god, the overall experience was heinous and the store smelled like a sewer. I do believe that this was the worst outlet store that I've ever visited.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> There was a one located in Woodbridge, VA, but Bean shuttered this store several years ago. Speaking of outlet stores in Williamsburg, have you been inside the newer Polo outlet, Ekphrastic? We visited this store for the one and only time in November. Good god, the overall experience was heinous and the store smelled like a sewer. I do believe that this was the worst outlet store that I've ever visited.


Yeah, I haven't been back to the Polo outlet in over a year. Last I was there (or, I should say, the last time I _remember _being there, since I may have briefly stopped in since), it was Black Friday, and it was honestly like watching the Vandals sacking Rome--merchandise was strewn everywhere, people were packed shoulder-to-shoulder, and I pitied the poor sales staff (who I really must commend for trying to keep a sense of order during the whole ordeal). Most of the stuff was outlet-line, although there was the occasional nice piece.

Granted, it wasn't the most objective day to evaluate a shop, but I don't think it's worth a visit. However, if you ever want to inject a little chaos into your life--and, I'll admit, sometimes I do, crazy as it sounds--I definitely endorse a visit on a busy shopping day. It brought back memories of stage-diving and mosh pits.

Now, if you're interested in RL's home-decor line, there's a separate outlet down the road that's dedicated to home furnishings. I haven't been in, but, given its location, it might be a little better, and it's on the way to the Orvis outlet, which is definitely worth a visit (they carry the real deal).


----------



## lct01 (May 13, 2007)

rojo said:


> I don't bother with outlet malls. I suppose I'm too much of a snob. My understanding is that outlet stores were originally retail outlets for overstocked, out of season, or slightly imperfect goods, and while the plucky might still occasionally find such items, outlet mall shopping has long since grown into an industry of its own with cheaper, lesser quality goods manufactured expressly for the outlet store market. I did drive to an outlet mall several years ago while still in law school, at the urging of and accompanied by a law school classmate without his own car. The experience made me feel cheap and dirty: lower quality goods, poorly dressed clientele pawing through the merchandise as though in a bargain basement, a general downscale atmosphere. I prefer to shop downtown where the staff knows how to fit tailored clothing, knows me by name, and where I can call ahead so that they can have ready to show me the items I'm seeking.


I don't live in the United States and there are no outlet malls in my country so I rarely visit them. I buy most of my clothes online (regularly at Brooks Brothers) but I have to say that your comment is the most unfortunate one I have ever read in this forum. There are many things that can make a human being feel "cheap and dirty" but for anyone with an ounce of consciousness, shopping at an outlet mall should not be in the list.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Ekphrastic said:


> Interesting! Is that BB or PRL?





Ubryaj said:


> I'm guessing he's talking about PRL since with BB the outlet stuff is 346. I haven't had much luck at PRL but I'll keep checking. Last time I was there I didn't see any crazy deals. I was looking for pocket squares and they were still full price ($50?). I thought I saw someone say they got them for $6...


Nope, Brooks Brothers. There are occasionally retail store items for sale at the outlet. Mostly ties and shirts, some sweaters, some accessories. The "346" line, which is made overseas for the BB Outlets has a "27" on the tag (in addition to all the obvious labeling) and the items made for the retail store have a "26" (in other words, you'll see a "26" on every tag at a retail store.). The labels are sometimes deceptive, the numbers are never.

JB


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to know--I went to a BB outlet yesterday, but only to stock up on Royall colognes at 50% off.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

There are rare exceptions, but I generally don't mess with outlets. Sure, the price may be cheap, but I somehow still feel ripped off, especially if I later discover the goods to be of inferior quality, seconds, etc. To me, it's much more satisfying to save up and get the genuine article that I really wanted in the first place. This is especially the case when it comes to tailored clothing, shoes, and sweaters. 

It's sort of like playing a cheap golf course. You're not paying as much, but the quality, service, and atmosphere just aren't there.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to the local Brooks Brothers 346 store the other day, bought some made in USA socks and ties from $15-25. Some of the ties were mainline brooks, some were 346. I usually limit myself to ties and socks at the Brooks 346 & outlet stores. Quality seems fine there and you can often find mainline ties at cheap prices, which is a bonus.

Has anyone noticed a difference between outlet and 346? I haven't.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

The outlets seem to be hit or miss. I am sometimes able to score at the BB outlet. A month or so ago I picked up four non-346 ties for under $10 each. I suppose the _problem_ was their main color was predominantly purple (not a problem for me; I love all the colors).


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Joe Tradly said:


> Nope, Brooks Brothers. There are occasionally retail store items for sale at the outlet. Mostly ties and shirts, some sweaters, some accessories. The "346" line, which is made overseas for the BB Outlets has a "27" on the tag (in addition to all the obvious labeling) and the items made for the retail store have a "26" (in other words, you'll see a "26" on every tag at a retail store.). The labels are sometimes deceptive, the numbers are never.
> 
> JB


Thanks for the explanation--I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mr7864 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yodan731 said:


> I went to the local Brooks Brothers 346 store the other day, bought some made in USA socks and ties from $15-25. Some of the ties were mainline brooks, some were 346. I usually limit myself to ties and socks at the Brooks 346 & outlet stores. Quality seems fine there and you can often find mainline ties at cheap prices, which is a bonus.
> 
> Has anyone noticed a difference between outlet and 346? I haven't.


I see a mix - shirts, ties, most socks, polos seem to be the same as BB retail. BB outlet shoes are awful, outerware & sportcoats are clearly lower-end, etc. Haven't even looked at the suits.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Ubryaj said:


> I'm guessing he's talking about PRL since with BB the outlet stuff is 346. I haven't had much luck at PRL but I'll keep checking. Last time I was there I didn't see any crazy deals. I was looking for pocket squares and they were still full price ($50?). I thought I saw someone say they got them for $6...





Joe Tradly said:


> Nope, Brooks Brothers. There are occasionally retail store items for sale at the outlet. Mostly ties and shirts, some sweaters, some accessories. The "346" line, which is made overseas for the BB Outlets has a "27" on the tag (in addition to all the obvious labeling) and the items made for the retail store have a "26" (in other words, you'll see a "26" on every tag at a retail store.). The labels are sometimes deceptive, the numbers are never.
> 
> JB


JT is talking about the retail price tag with the bar code on it. You can see the 026 in the top left corner here if you tilt your head sideways:










And the 27 here on this outlet sweater:










IIRC, the 5-digit number at middle left is the style number, which can be used to look up items in the computer. The lower left number (16 and 63, respectively, on the items above) is the color number. I think I used to know what the other numbers on the tag refer to, but I forget now.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I stop at the outlets in Jeffersonville, OH once or twice a year. The BB outlet there has had less and less retail (non-outlet) merchandise over the last couple years, and I'm getting tired of stopping in there. The AE outlet is a fun place to shop, though. I'll occasionally swing through the PRL and J Crew shops, but I don't think I've ever bought anything at either.

They're building a new outlet mall near Louisville right now that will have a BB as well as a Saks Off Fifth, so I'll probably check those out more frequently. I've seen some nice stuff at Saks outlets before, including the occasional pair of Edward Green shoes.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I will shop at the BB outlet store near me occasionally. I found a more than serviceable parka there a few years ago. It is from the 346 line but I think I paid about $40 for it and it's incredibly warm. It was a hard one to pass up. Last year they had a mainline peacoat in there for $60 but it was much too large for me. I always go in there before we take our vacations to Florida to look for cheap new shorts and bathing suits too. I've found the 346 sport shirts and dress shirts to be hit or miss but it's always worth checking out. The few times I've looked at trousers in there though, they all appear to be junk.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just got back from a week in WI and I did quite well at the outlets near my parents' place. The Brooks outlet had 50% off everything and there was quite a bit of non-346 stock. I picked up a pair of burgundy corduroys as well as a few watch bands and a ribbon belt. Also 6 pairs of skivvies which I find no difference compared to the normal line. At PRL some very nice corduroys and a lambswool sweater along with a pocket square. Finally, LE had a very nice navy flannel blazer w/3 patch pockets and natural shoulders that I scored for, I think, $35. Well worth the trip.


----------



## dan46er (Jan 3, 2014)

We have an outlet center less than 10 minutes away. Deals are there but I am often unimpressed.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Truth be told, there is an element of luck involved. Also, if what a BB outlet manager told me is correct, the percentage of regular retail items they receive is partially a reflection of their overall sales numbers. Hence, a store that has an improvement in sales from a prior period might be receiving more regular retail items. Not sure if that is true, but it does seem possible.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

There was a documentary on tv just before Christmas here in the UK which looked into the goods sold at outlets.
It turns out that our outlet shops are stocked almost exclusively with merchandise manufactured solely for resale at outlets, with just a few retail items mixed in.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

IvanD said:


> There was a documentary on tv just before Christmas here in the UK which looked into the goods sold at outlets.
> It turns out that our outlet shops are stocked almost exclusively with merchandise manufactured solely for resale at outlets, with just a few retail items mixed in.


True in the US as well. Regular retail items are becoming rare. Outlets have become a big business rather than just a sideline.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

smmrfld said:


> Given the pretentious tone of your post, it sounds like the great unwashed masses are likewise better off without you encroaching on their shopping environment.


Well, I don't know about that. My post simply used a literary device called _hyperbole._ It also attempted not to direct a personal attack at any single individual.


----------

